
Ask HN: How to auto-generate an API? - everdev
Are there tools that can take a schema and auto-generate an API including user registration and permissions (users can only edit their own records, etc.)?
======
mtmail
There are code generators for [https://github.com/DragorWW/awesome-
swagger](https://github.com/DragorWW/awesome-swagger) (now renamed to OpenAPI)
standard and
[https://apiblueprint.org/tools.html](https://apiblueprint.org/tools.html)
standard.

I've never seen one for user registration and permissions though. Most similar
tools I've seen are for developer portals, e.g.
[https://gelato.io/](https://gelato.io/), 3scale (SaaS), AWS API gateway.

